# She aint pretty but she'll do!



## BREAK'N WINGS (May 19, 2009)

I wanted to show ya'll how my boat turned out.I know she aint the prettiest thing that'll be on the water, but she'll do for now. Like everyone has said, if you wanna bowfish you gotta start somewhere, right.  It does have a shootin deck on it, if you look closely. I didnt want the really high deck so i just kept it just shy from the top rail of the boat. I think it turned out pretty good!


----------



## Michael (May 19, 2009)

She's MUCH nicer than my first bowfishing boat. Hope you can make my 5 for 5 in 5 shoot June 13th on Clarks Hill.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (May 19, 2009)

I'd love too, but It would take me forever to get around on the big lakes, with only a 20 horse on the back. I might though.  Thats the only thing that sucks for us down here, all the big lakes are 2-3 hours away.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (May 19, 2009)

There is a lot of good shooting near the boat ramp. you only need one good fish in any of the 5 to win.


----------



## bronco611 (May 19, 2009)

*boat*

is that a 14 foot lund? if so i have an identical one,  the trailer looks the same as mine. don't let anyone fool you, the little boat gets around better than most might think. i have an 84 model 35 horse evenrude the back of mine. the only problem was that i had to add steel plating to he transom to keep itfrom breaking. the semi vee front handles rough water and the boat is small enough to get where others can't due to the width of the boat. the paint job loks good to me. you can shoot fish by night and ducks by day from the same boat. the name of the game to me is not how much you can spend but how inventive you can be on as little as possible and still have as much fun as the big dogs!!!!! happy hunting or should i say fishing????


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 19, 2009)

Good looking rig to me. Nice paint job.


----------



## sleeze (May 20, 2009)

Nice looking boat.  Just like bronco said. You can get in places with that setup better than the bigger boats can.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. This boat was my grandpa's boat,then my dad got and we fished and hunted out of it for years untill he got his grizzly, then he passed it down to me, and i did everything you see on it now! Like I said before It's not really pretty but it gets the job done! Ducks Fish, you name it! I figured i would be able squeeze into some tight holes like ya'll said, I just got to go out a few times and figure out what its capable of ya know!  Thanks also for the comments on the paint job, I did it all with the ever so popular rattle can!


----------



## bronco611 (May 28, 2009)

*boat*

what type of lights are those which you have mounted on the boat? i was thinking about rigging my lund up and thought that they look pretty cool just the way you installed them. my nephew is determined that we have to bowfish at night, i told him that there are plenty of gar out during daylight hours. he then informed me that 100 degree weather is also out at daytime. i guess he has a point and will win this debate since a bottle of deet is less expensive than a heat stroke. would like to know the type of lights and price of them so i can start rigging my boat, happy fishing/nhunting.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (May 29, 2009)

bronco611 said:


> what type of lights are those which you have mounted on the boat? i was thinking about rigging my lund up and thought that they look pretty cool just the way you installed them. my nephew is determined that we have to bowfish at night, i told him that there are plenty of gar out during daylight hours. he then informed me that 100 degree weather is also out at daytime. i guess he has a point and will win this debate since a bottle of deet is less expensive than a heat stroke. would like to know the type of lights and price of them so i can start rigging my boat, happy fishing/nhunting.



I got the lights from northern tool and equipment. Their the lights that are used for work lights, they come with a little base that it sets on. I did just a slight bit of modification to them. ( really just cut the base off) They are 500 watt lights. I think they cost around $8.00 a piece, pretty good i thought!  Really aint nothing to it, once you get'm you'll see exactly what im talkin about. They were a bright yellow but I painted the flat black, so they would go with boat! Let me know if I can help ya out with anything!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 29, 2009)

That right thar my friend is a good lookin Boat .....
Super Nice...........


----------



## bronco611 (May 30, 2009)

*lights onboat*

thanks alot for the info on where to purchase the lights, that will save alot of time not wasted looking for lights.


----------



## Jrocket (Jun 1, 2009)

You done good there Jess! That will geter dun...What you gonna push/pull around with troll or kicker?

Jay


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 1, 2009)

Jrocket said:


> You done good there Jess! That will geter dun...What you gonna push/pull around with troll or kicker?
> 
> Jay



thought about just usin the standard motor its only a 20 horse. I figured if that didnt work to well I would use the trolling motor. I have access to a couple 4 and 6 horse motors I might try to rig up a kicker! who knows but time will soon tell! I appreciate the comment buddy!


----------

